# Racine?



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Anybody fish Racine lately? I'm thinking about giving it a try wednesday.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

The sauger are on fire right now.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Exactly what I was hoping to hear. Thanks.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Caught a bunch of sauger, 7 walleye, and a whitebass. No size to them.


----------



## saugeyepete (Mar 21, 2005)

I'm planning on heading down on Sunday morning. Was wandering if you know if there is anywhere close by to get minnows. There used to be a bait shop there several years ago (I think it was called D & R), but I'm not sure if it is still there. It's been a while since I've been there. Thanks for the info.


----------

